# The Red Violin Caprices



## catherinethegreat21

...Has anybody watched this movie?


----------



## Guest

Yes, it's one of my favorite movies! A fascinating plot, great acting, beautifully filmed, and wonderful music. Corigliano turned the main theme into a massive Violin Concerto.


----------



## starthrower

I just discovered Corigliano at Amazon a few minutes before seeing this thread. Will do some listening.


----------



## Sir Redcrosse

I always confuse The Red Violin with The Red Shoes haha
but upon hearing this, I'll definitely have to see that movie now... and hear that violin concerto.


----------

